# Mahnbescheid erwirken ?



## Jose_Holt (17 Januar 2017)

Also ich habe folgenden Fall:
Habe über meine Handyrechnung Leistungen bezahlt, die ich niemals bestellt habe. Von E-Plus habe ich die Firmenadresse und will jetzt mein Geld zurück. Muss ich da einfach einen Mahnbescheid einreichen ? Wie mache ich das ?


----------



## jupp11 (17 Januar 2017)

Ein Mahnbescheid kann on-line erstellt werden:
http://www.mahngerichte.de/onlineverfahren/index.htm


> Online-Mahnverfahren:
> Zur Erstellung eines Antrags auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheids und zur Übertragung von Daten zwischen Antragstellern bzw. Prozessbevollmächtigten und den Mahngerichten kann auch das Internet genutzt werden.


http://www.mahngerichte.de/verfahrenshilfen/kostenrechner.htm
Ein Mahnbescheid kostet in Abhängigkeit der Forderung mindestens 32 € ( die der Antragsteller vorschießen muß)  Falls dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird ( was hier mit ziemlicher Sicherheit folgt ) bleibt nur  der Weg zum Gericht. Was dort entschieden wird,  ist ungewiss....


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2017)

Antragsgegner wäre zudem e-Plus und nicht derjenige der angeblich Leistungen erbracht hat.


----------



## Garfftl (2 Februar 2017)

Nein, E-Plus gibt ja gerade deswegen die Adresse dieses Anbieters raus, damit die selber "aus dem Schneider" sind und man sich dann mit den anderen rumschlagen darf


----------



## Teleton (2 Februar 2017)

Nützt Dir aber nichts, dann wird die Klage gegen den "Drittanbieter" abgewiesen, wenn der sich damit verteidigt " Bin nur Lieferant der Leistung" oder noch besser "Bin nur Vermittler des Lieferanten der Leistung an den Mobilfunker".
E+ hat das Geld kassiert. 
Wie wurde denn abgerechnet Handyabo, Premium SMS/kurzwahldienste, voiceabo, 0900,0137,118  ???


----------



## Rembremmer (20 März 2017)

egal wie abgrechnet wurde, zb EPlus hält sich da natürlich raus, wie zb auch ein Reisebüro bei Streitereien mit einem Reiseveranstalter, sind beide in diesem Fall nur Vermittler


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2017)

Der Provider ist der der kassiert und die Forderung aufgekauft hat.
Und damit ist er dran


----------



## HoMAN (5 April 2017)

Alles richtig, aber einen Mahnbescheid kann man nur per Anwalt erwirken


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2017)

Denkste, da brauchst keinen Anwalt dazu. Geht sogar online.


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Geht sogar online.


freie Auswahl : https://www.google.de/#q=mahnbescheid&*


----------



## BenTigger (6 April 2017)

HoMAN schrieb:


> Alles richtig, aber einen Mahnbescheid kann man nur per Anwalt erwirken



Hi HoMAN,
du hast 3 Kommentare in 3 verschiedenen Themen verfasst und alle drei Kommentare sind falsch, bzw nicht gut recherchiert, obwohl teilweise die richtigen Antworten auch schon im Thema standen.
Bitte vorher genauer recherchieren, bevor du Kommentare verfasst, die dir dann mit Gegenbeweisen um die Ohren gehauen werden.
Das macht dich für weitere Kommentare glaubwürdiger.

Nein, das hier ist nicht als Zurechtweisung gemeint, sondern nur als Tip, wie du besser mitarbeiten kannst.


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Bitte vorher genauer recherchieren, bevor du Kommentare verfasst, die dir dann mit Gegenbeweisen um die Ohren gehauen werden.


@ Gast HoMan: Noch ein Tip: Einfach mal Google anwerfen und das  Thema als Suchbegriff eingeben. Die besten Antworten stehen ( meistens) ganz vorne.
Zum Thema https://sie-hoeren-von-meinem-anwalt.de/2014/07/wann-braucht-man-einen-anwalt/


> Das deutsche Recht kennt den Grundsatz, dass man sich vor Gericht auch als normaler Bürger selbst vertreten kann. Davon gibt es aber zahlreiche Ausnahmen, sodass wir sie Lage in einer kurzen Übersicht darstellen wollen:
> 1. allgemeine Zivilsachen
> § 78 Abs. 1 ZPO:
> 
> ...


Bei all den Abzockereien hier ging es noch nie über 5000€. Damit entfällt grundsätzlich die Anwaltspflicht. Wer unbedingt will, kann sich natürlich einen anheuern, riskiert aber dabei auf den Anwaltskosten sitzenzubleiben, da die Abzocker höchst selten zu fassen sind. Die Routenplanerabzocker ( die verknackt wurden ) sind leider die große Ausnahme.


----------



## GudrunFit (6 September 2017)

Wenn ich gewinne muss aber der Gegner den Anwalt zahlen oder ?


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2017)

Wenn das Wörtchen WENN nicht wäre...

Wenn dein Anwalt keinen Gegner hat, bei dem er kassieren kann, wird er trotzdem seinen Lohn von dir holen, auch wenn du gewonnen hast.
Hier ist das eine Privatklage, da musst du erst vorab alles zahlen und nur wenn du einen zahlungsfähigen Gegner hast, bekommst du Geld wieder zurück.


----------

